# What are you currently listening to? Part 12



## phoebe22

(yes, I watched Snowbird when it first aired  )










Um ... yeah; music is my um ... sanity? And my tastes are, well, eclectic :rofl:


----------



## phoebe22

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 11*



---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------




phoebe22 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Strictly Dutch Treat; fortunately, I'm a low-maintenance date :teehee:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------


----------



## phoebe22

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 11*



---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------

ummmmmmmm ... ooops?

:sigh:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

"ooops"?


----------



## phoebe22

David Baxter said:


> "ooops"?



I think I double-posted.


----------



## Andy

phoebe22 said:


> Um ... yeah; music is my um ... sanity? And my tastes are, well, eclectic :rofl:



I like your eclectic taste in music


----------



## phoebe22

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------




STP said:


> I like your eclectic taste in music


 
Merci! Usually people (if they're being polite about it) will suggest I might a tad obsessed 
(who ... me?! :lol

May be, but there could be worse, I suppose :2thumbs:

My dad told me once there was always one way to settle me down: music (he played guitar), and by the time I was 6 months old I was "dancing" in my playpen. 

Not so much obsessed as addicted? :dance2:


:thankyou:

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------



sad to lose this beautiful voice so soon ...


----------



## phoebe22

I have always wondered if she spent the entire 80's stoned :lol: (Well, OK ... but she sure looks it  )







---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------

I don't know if some of the images in these Amy Lee songs could be triggering for some people, so just putting in a caution. Hope that's OK?





"I'm your mind giving you someone to talk to."


----------



## phoebe22




----------



## David Baxter PhD

The original:



And my favorite Dxie Chicks song:


----------



## phoebe22

David Baxter said:


> The original:
> 
> And my favorite Dxie Chicks song:


 
OMG, Stevie Nicks ... such memories. 

I'm not exactly (ok, not even remotely ) of the video generation, but I love the visuals - as well as the sound/harmonies - of the Dixie Chicks version.  

Speaking of whom (I forget how long ago now), I saw them featured on CBC Sunday (I still miss that show!) which I think was broadcast shortly after they'd released this song. I think at one point I stood up and cheered. Scared the bewhatsit out of my cat
:lol:

At the risk of sounding trite ... "you go, girl(s)!" :2thumbs:

---------- Post added February 12th, 2011 at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was February 11th, 2011 at 08:02 PM ----------




> I think was broadcast shortly after they'd released this song.



Ooops, kind of not clear; by "this song" I meant Not Ready To Make Nice.

:blush:


----------



## phoebe22

thousand-year-old petroglyphs doing a double take


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## phoebe22

:2thumbs:



---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------


surprisingly good tune for cha-cha :turtle3:

hard to find decent video for these antiques ...



---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------

Wish I could find Peggy's Kitchen Wall


----------



## suewatters1

I listen to this.

Magnificent

Sue


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## phoebe22

I love it when I "discover" new music 

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------

First time I saw this guy I couldn't believe the voice coming out of him


----------



## phoebe22

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------

Jump right up and show your age :lol:


----------



## phoebe22

OMG the haiiiiirrrrr :rofl:



OK, so who did it at least once? :lol:

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------

Noooooo ... I am sooooo not a fan but this video always makes me laugh


----------



## phoebe22

Oh, Tokyo ...


----------



## phoebe22

_God forbid if word got out_


----------



## phoebe22

Incredible visuals; very soothing.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## phoebe22

Sometimes I wonder who thinks up these videos :lol:

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------



---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------


----------



## phoebe22

(trying to wrap my head around the fact that, to current and future generations, the cold war is just another subject in highschool history books.)


----------



## phoebe22

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------


----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Cat Dancer

George Jones in CANADA.


----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer

Oh, that's pretty.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

It is, isn't it? She wrote it for her husband, who died of cancer in 1995.

*Beth Nielsen Chapman, Sand and Water Lyrics*

_All alone I didn't like the feeling
All alone I sat and cried
All alone I had to find some meaning
In the center of the pain I felt inside

All alone I came into this world
All alone I will someday die
Solid stone is just sand and water, baby
Sand and water, and a million years gone by

I will see you in the light of a thousand suns
I will hear you in the sound of the waves
I will know you when I come, as we all will come
Through the doors beyond the grave

All alone I heal this heart of sorrow
All alone I raise this child
Flesh and bone, he's just
Bursting towards tomorrow
And his laughter fills my world and wears your smile

I will see you in the light of a thousand suns
I will hear you in the sound of the waves
I will know you when I come, as we all will come
Through the doors beyond the grave

All alone I came into this world
All alone I will someday die
Solid stone is just sand and water, baby
Sand and water and a million years gone by_


----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Marcel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Modus.Ponens




----------



## Retired

Just dicovered Kaki King and her unusual style of playing guitar today.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

This one is a bit more traditional:


----------



## Retired

I prefer her instrumentals to her vocals.  In one of her performances, at a venue in Toronto, she was playing that six string guitar with the offset hole at the top, with both hands on the frets.  She was picking with both hands, the left hand picking the open strings and the right hand picking and holding down on frets.  Looking at some of her videos, she plays steel guitar as well as acoustic six string.

How do you like her music?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

It doesn't blow me away but it's cerrtainly different. And there's no doubt she's talented.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

OK Go: White Knuckles -- Using adopted dogs in their video

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/PomplamooseMusic?blend=1&ob=5[/MEDIA]  Jack Conte and Nataly Dawn collaborate on music. This is what it sounds like.
Pomplamoose (not Pamplemousse) - I would have shown you their cover version of Lady Gaga, but it could cause a seizure!  lol  So instead I present their version of "Angry Birds" the app!


The heartwarming tale of a cat's insatiable lust for provocative dancing.



This dog sings "I LOVE YOU" with an apple app!  lol

  I love it when Mishka says "I love you!"

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------

Go Do: Jonsi on the Craig Ferguson show:


Go Do by Jonsi - but with people painting (commercial:


Colour with a bazillion Rubber Balls!


Colour:  


And the parody that followed:


----------



## phoebe22

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------

Sonny sits by his window and thinks to himself how it's strange that some rooms are like cages

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------



and he carries the reminders of every glove that laid him down or cut him til he cried out, in his anger and his shame: "i am leaving, i am leaving" ... but the fighter still remains

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Kenny Wayne Shepherd "Blue on Black" Live At Guitar Center's King of the Blues 


Everything Reminds Me of my Dog by Jane Siberry...  This isn't my dog, but someone posted their dog with her music...  I love that song...
"If you remind me of my dog, we'll probably get along!"


Crowded House Italian plastic live 1996 

"When you wake up with me
I'll be your glass of water...
When you stick up for me
Then you're my bella bambina, uhuh"
(a note of respect: RIP Paul Hester, the drummer; committed suicide in 2005)

LAWRENCE GOWAN ~ DANCING ON MY OWN GROUND (during his solo career before he joined Styx)


---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

DELERIUM -- ARIA



DELERIUM -- DAYLIGHT (with Matthew Sweet)

If you can believe you're turning all the world that broke
yourmind
then i can do something for you even though
you're lost in time

you won't have to be my
heaven. i won't have to be your friend
daylight,
daylight comes every time it's calling
daylight,
daylight it goes away again now

don't let go
don't let go of your heart
don't let go
don't let go of your heart

feel like your skin
is burning into many drops of rain
but it's doing
nothing to me drowning in a sea of pain

you
won't have to be my heaven. i won't have to be your
friend
daylight, daylight comes every time it's
calling
daylight, daylight it goes away again now

don't let go don't let go of your heart
don't let go don't you know who you are
don't let go don't let go of your heart
don't let go don't let go of your heart


----------



## phoebe22

now that they're long gone, i'm loving the 80's :lol:


----------



## Jazzey




----------



## Jazzey




----------



## Marcel




----------



## Jazzey




----------



## Daniel

For the hipsters (infrequent profanity):


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

A little swearing, but in a sorta funny way... lol


----------



## Daniel

[sign]10/10[/sign]


----------



## Marcel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

... in a similar vein...


----------



## suewatters1

I am listening to this 42 year old singer. Amazing!!!


----------



## Jazzey




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Jazzey




----------



## David Baxter PhD

[video=youtube;9hwE0slNd3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9hwE0slNd3Y[/MEDIA]


----------



## Daniel

The dancers in the audience look partly sedated


----------



## David Baxter PhD

That's exactly what The Cars were going for...


----------



## Daniel

Something a little less tubular:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Tubular? The Cars?

They're not tubular. They're just very laid back.


----------



## Daniel

Oh, ok.  In that case, something slightly more contemporary:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Always Changing

Mark  of  Dire straits...    recognize the song..  one of the good old ones.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

[video=youtube;2ee_VQJd4cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2ee_VQJd4cw[/MEDIA]


----------



## AmZ

Pretty cool. I thought I was going to hate that.


----------



## Daniel

Yeah, I usually feel that anyway anytime Dr. Baxter posts someone holding a guitar


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Daniel

Based on those fashions, I'm glad things are temporary


----------



## David Baxter PhD

This one is for Steve.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Yuray

I am currently listening to a pack of coyotes. A few minutes ago I was listening to an opossum tipping over the watering can on my back porch. 

I wonder if the girl in the preceding video would have won if she weren't dressed so provocatively.......


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Hello to who I'm talkin' to 
No more automation 
I'm hoping you can walk me through 
An' solve my situation 
It's after midnight 
An' I've been on hold so long 
You broke through the silence now I'm not alone 
You're askin' me to help you see 
The words begin to flow 
This was not my plan or my intention 
An' how was I to know? 
For such a short time 
I feel I've known you for so long 
I don't think I can make it on my own 

So send somebody 
'Cause I'm stranded 
And there's no place left where I can run 
Send somebody 
'Cause I'm hanging by a thread 
Now the whole damn thing's undone 

You have to know I can't let go 
Now I've made this connection 
You see the love that runs the show 
Or random speculation 
In my desperation I'm a danger to myself 
I need your direction 
Yeah, I need someone else 

So send somebody 
'Cause I'm stranded 
And there's no place left where I can run 
Send somebody 
'Cause I'm hanging by a thread 
Now the whole damn thing's undone 

From my window 
As the leaves begin in the fall 
Before the cold wind comes 
Please hear my call 

An' send somebody 
'Cause I'm stranded 
And there's no place left where I can run 
Send somebody 
'Cause I'm hanging by a thread 
Now the whole damn thing's undone 

Send somebody 
'Cause I'm stranded 
And there's no place left where I can run 
Send somebody 
'Cause I'm hanging by a thread 
Now the whole damn thing's undone 

Send somebody send someone 
Send somebody send someone 
Send send somebody.



Are these times contagious
I've never been this bored before
Is this the prize I've waited for
Now as the hours passing
There's nothing left here to mature
I long to find a messenger

Have I got a long way to run _[x2]_
Yeah, I run _[x2]_

Is there a cure among us
From this processed sanity 
I weaken with each voice that sings 
In this world of purchase 
I'm going to buy back memories 
To awaken some old qualities 

Have I got a long way to run _[x2]_
Have I got a long way to run _[x2]_
Yeah, I run _[x2]_
Have I got a long way to run _[x2]_
Yeah, I run _[x4]_
_[background:]_
Have I got a long way to run _[x4]_


----------



## David Baxter PhD

[video=youtube;pwQhSg1G2OQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pwQhSg1G2OQ[/MEDIA]


----------



## Andy




----------



## Always Changing

Simon  and Garfunkel.. 

Slow down you move too fast. 



The sound of silence



The Obvious child


----------



## Jazzey




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_oMD6-6q5Y

I am not a robot...



Shark in the water...



It's oh so quiet....


----------



## making_art

Robert Plant, Alison Krauss performing Please Read The Letter





---------- Post added September 23rd, 2011 at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was September 22nd, 2011 at 10:50 PM ----------


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Jazzey




----------



## making_art

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/tobybeard[/MEDIA]


----------



## making_art




----------



## Daniel

I never knew Vancouver hippies were so talented


----------



## Jazzey

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------

[video=youtube;PAIEI1t8GeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=PAIEI1t8GeY[/MEDIA]


----------



## making_art

:lol:  Daniel, BC is the hippie province of Canada. In the 1960's everyone and their dog moved to the region I live....and they have not changed even a little. I recently heard an interview on CBC with the author of this book that I would like to read: 

_Wild Child: Girlhoods in the Counterculture_ by Chelsea Cain


----------

